# Carhartt



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Are their products worth the cost?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You have never owned anything carhartt?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I like everything they have except their pants don't fit me right.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I like everything they have except their pants don't fit me right.


That's because they are made in Mexico now. Nothing foreign made fits right.....you know that


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I own about a dozen pairs of their pants that I'm too fat for. Honestly I always got about a year and a half out of them before the crotch wore right through and one layer would be worn through on the knees. They cost $70 a pair.

Now I but $10 costco jeans that last about a year. 

So short answer...no not worth it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My favorite are the insulated bibs. I hardly ever wear my coats.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

We use Duluth now. Love it.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I cannot wear there jeans the back pockets rip out on me. Have been buying key jeans that I like. I have a. Carheart vest I really like a a pair of bibs that are about 15 years old


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I always buy their dungaree fit canvas work pants. 

My only complaint is I swear every pair fits a little bit different! Some pants are the same exact size as others I have but I can't even button the button and others are loose!

I like the fit when its right, so I will try on a couple and pick and choose.


Dave


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

just bought my first pair of coveralls yesterday...trying them out in the real world tomorrow......will post back a review in a week


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

I like the Jackets and vests. I used to wear the insulated bibs but i found some not made of cotton so they won't get soaked. I used to wear their pants all the time but they just didn't last very long. Now i wear pants with knee pads and polyester bond they last longer like way way longer and cost about the same.

But best toque with a brim i have ever had or seen was Carhartt.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Get a pair of their uninsulated brown duck overalls with the waste size 6-8 inches bigger than you would wear. So if you wear a 34 get a 40 or 42.

Then during the winter just wear your regular work clothes (including long underwear) underneath.

Carhartt bibs and a hoodie will tackle some pretty nasty cold and you can still move around fairly easily.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> I own about a dozen pairs of their pants that I'm too fat for. Honestly I always got about a year and a half out of them before the crotch wore right through and one layer would be worn through on the knees. They cost $70 a pair.
> 
> Now I but $10 costco jeans that last about a year.
> 
> So short answer...no not worth it.



Bragger!!!! :laughing:


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Their shirts are great. I live in black and dark blue Carhartt tees, which last nearly forever, or until my wife throws them out. Their long-sleeved shirts are very good too - they make good tall sizes. Somehow they make the most uncomfortable jeans in the world - how can something that loose be that uncomfortable?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't had to wear any in 7 years...

Last pair of Bibs I bought cost around $100, on Sale (Farm and Barn)

Lasted a good 3 years anyway. Left knee wore out about 1 year in. Shleping block, roofing, framing, plowing... Hydrolic fluid. trans fluid, mortar are murder on fabric. Seems like we always had additions with block or funky brick work during the winter 

Chances are the fabric weight is less now .... That would be my criteria for comparison. The heavier the weight the longer they will last.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I love their shirts nice and thick, seen to hold up well. I also like their loose fit carpenter pants, got a coat that's really warm. And overalls insulated and non insulated. Overall I like their stuff except the different size problem.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

Try the Duluth trading firehose work wear. Beats Carhartt hands down, slightly lower price, and are loaded with pockets for tools and what not, plus, if you wear em out, Duluth will replace them. They have a no bull lifetime guarantee. I've got two of their jackets and one pair of pants and love em.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Their heavy winter coats and sweat shirts are great and worth the money.

If you want the best jeans MADE IN THE USA these are the best.

Diamond Gusset Jeans.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I am an admitted cheapskate. I always saw other guys with the $100 Carhartt bibs and couldn't justify it. About ten years ago, I actually bought two pairs of Carhartt knock offs for about $40 a pair. What a genius I am. I got literally two for one. 

Fast forward to the mid point of that winter. One pair the buttons came off one by one, and the other pair had the zipper failures constantly. Even though I had not worn either pair very often, they were both wearing through at the knees. After that debacle, I bought my first pair of genuine Carhartt bibs. That pair lasted through four or five angry Ohio winters. Now on my second pair and I think these have gone four so far with probably one to go.

Do It!!!!


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

My clothes end up being too stained and paint/caulk covered before they are too worn out.


----------



## mski (Apr 4, 2013)

Carhart pants never fit me well. To tight at the thigh area.
I do have an insulated Carhart jacket that's almost 20years old and it finally getting broken to where I don't walk around with my arms looking like that little kid in Christmas story:laughing:
The jacket is very warm though and only wear it in extreme cold.

The last few pairs of work jeans I bought were Craftsman carpenter jeans. So far very durable. You have to go to Sears and try on each pair no matter if the tag says they are the same size.
Their quality control sucks as far as sizes and the same printed size can be 2-3 sizes off.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

The local tractor supply sells carhart and CE shmidt, the knock off. I did an experiment last year and bought a pair of each. By spring time, the carharts had a broken zipper and the schmidt had a failed crotch seam, so not that impressed with either, but I'll take the schmidt cause they are cheaper. 

Now my mother in law bought me a pair of diamond gussett flannel lined jeans. Ask me what is my favorite jeans to wear on a cold day? (We consider any day that doesn't get above 40 a cold one around here. ) If I gotta wear insulated cover alls over, and long underwear under my flannel lined jeans I'll just stay in the office trailer that day.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Have about 5 pairs of canvas carpenter pants b159 is the model. I love them, don't even wear jeans much to work anymore since I've found these


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm the Carhartt kool-aid guy . Pretty much have everything they have . I have a 20 year old coat that has some wear but still keeps warm in winter .


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

WilsonRMDL said:


> Have about 5 pairs of canvas carpenter pants b159 is the model. I love them, don't even wear jeans much to work anymore since I've found these


thats about all I wear. Love those. I just got some b134 really nice to.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Everything from the waist up I love. From the waist down they suck. Nothing is ever in my size. All they ever have is 44waist and 30" in seam. I'm a 34 waiste 34 or 36 in seam. 

Cole


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a carhart coat, and I dig their Henleys. 


I mostly wear Daluth FOM shirts or a company polo. Levis or Wrangler 20x jeans.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Everything from the waist up I love. From the waist down they suck. Nothing is ever in my size. All they ever have is 44waist and 30" in seam. I'm a 34 waiste 34 or 36 in seam.
> 
> Cole


I have to order all mine, get a few pairs at a time. Carharrt double fronts last the longest for me. Regular jeans are wrecked in a couple weeks of work.


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

i love their jeans,shirts,jackets,etc..and they last me for years.

you pay for what you get!


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I swear by their hoodies. I wear them all winter. I can get 3-4 years out of them. Wore cheap hoodies for years and couldn't get a year out of them. 2 hoodies and under armour would get me through most days. I own 4 hoodies myself and everyone on my crew has at least one if not more. Their pants fit me well and outlast everything else I've tried. 
So consider me a loyal purchaser even at the premium price


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Honestly I always got about a year and a half out of them before the crotch wore right through and one layer would be worn through on the knees





Dan_Watson said:


> We use Duluth now. Love it.


Problem solved!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Carhartt insulated sweatshirts, jackets & vests are awesome.

Pants I need 36/38 length. Wore 501's for about 15 years. Then Wranglers. 

Lately I've been buying Duluth Fire Hose Cargo Pants and having them cutoff into shorts. They are really well made as is the rest of the Duluth clothing.

Jaws, I prefer the Duluth Henleys over the Carhartts.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That clothing is all too heavy. I wear basketball shorts to work with a t shirt and tennis shoes.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> That clothing is all too heavy. I wear basketball shorts to work with a t shirt and tennis shoes.


When I was banging nails full time I generally wore cargo shorts, free t shirts and tennis shoes when trimming and roofing, tie up boots when framing, forming or cornice.

Wasnt trying to drop any coin on clothes, they would be rags pretty quick. I loved Goodwill.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> Carhartt insulated sweatshirts, jackets & vests are awesome.
> 
> Pants I need 36/38 length. Wore 501's for about 15 years. Then Wranglers.
> 
> ...


Ill have to check them out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Im glad to see this thread......Before I started playing "Sparky" I would ruin nicer clothes pretty fast ( Paint, caulk, blood, greese , and snags ) So I bought cheaper stuff. I still have and wear a pair of insulated wally world camo coveralls I got in 1990 they have stucco and paint all over them but are warm. 

Hanes "beefy" Ts hold up pretty well for being cheap


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have found that mountain climbing clothing to be similar in ruggedness, with much more style and options. Waterproof, windproof, stretchy, pockets everywhere, double padding where it needs it, it's not cotton, and the most comfortable clothing I have worn. You can get insulated or non, tear off shorts /pants, lined jackets, hoods, zip ups, t shirts, long sleeves, soft shell ...so many more options and imo, if you watch closely you can get great deals. 

I just was looking for a crew neck sweatshirt, found the carhartt to be way more expensive than the 4 I bought, and they are lighter and just as warm.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I wear the double knee work pants and get about a year out of two pairs. Just bought a pair of the insulated bibs. 

I find washing them is the hardest on them and the dryer makes them shrink like crazy


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I wear the double knee work pants and get about a year out of two pairs. Just bought a pair of the insulated bibs. I find washing them is the hardest on them and the dryer makes them shrink like crazy


you have to hang them up and air dry them.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm just looking for a good winter coat. I've had the same crappy one since HS so I barely ever wear it. Normally it's some thermals, a few shirts and a sweaters.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

Well what do contractors that do the work themselves and there help wear in August ?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Smithanator said:


> Well what do contractors that do the work themselves and there help wear in August ?


Well, we wear the types of work clothes that have been discussed on this thread, Carharts or Carhart knockoff jeans, work shirts, boots. Basically WORK clothes. Not BASKETBALL shorts and TENNIS shoes, if you get my drift.


----------



## Smithanator (Feb 18, 2013)

I hear ya. It's awfully hot in August and residential carpenters and contractors wear shorts and t shirts here. Maybe not basketball shorts but shorts. I understand if you are subbing on bigger job and have wear hard hat and all that crap. I try to avoid those jobs like the plaque in summer. Nothing worse than a pair of jeans saturated in sweat


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

mudpad said:


> Well, we wear the types of work clothes that have been discussed on this thread, Carharts or Carhart knockoff jeans, work shirts, boots. Basically WORK clothes. Not BASKETBALL shorts and TENNIS shoes, if you get my drift.


I wore Levis, Daluth FOM workshirts or company T shirts, steel toes and a company cap or hard hat when I was in commercial, year round. 

Out here where I am at, when I am working all day during the summer its cargos, t shirt and tennis shoes. If im just working spot work while doing the regular run around BS I end up doing I wear my jeans and switch work shirts. 

I did get used to jeans and button downs during ten months of the year when I was in commercial, still do it 10 months a year now. But I never got used to it mid July- mid September :no: I remember decking a series of cooling towers in August one summer, unbearable almost in jeans. Super humid and well over 100. No shade. 

I wear what I feel like wearing that day, now. Unless its commercial my hands do the same as long as its clean.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mudpad said:


> I haven't worked any in the California residential or commercial business, in fact I've never been farther west than the Grand Canyon. I have heard that things are a little more laid back there. :laughing: Didn't mean to offend, I know you are good a what you do. Just differences in commercial/ residential, California/ Tennessee


You didn't offend me Mudpad, I have a lot of respect for you, I came from an environment I think for which you supervise. I've worked on my share of schools, prisons, casinos, etc. I have always respected the rules on those jobs. If I was on your job I would do the same. As for working in someone's backyard all day they are usually at work themselves. So it's usually just me a helper and the radio. Sometimes I only see them when I pick up a check. Come out to Cali look me up Ill show you the ropes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's my get up when I'm working on someone's deck.









As you can see I'm too much monkey to wear restraining clothing. I like to be able to climb without restriction.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Pretty normal for guys to wear shorts, T-shirts & a variety of foot wear on residential & small/light commercial.

Many hard hat jobs guys are wearing shorts. Just depends on the GC's and Super's way of doing things.

Large commercial it's boots, pants, shirt, vest & hard hat...:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I got plenty of Duluth's, Carhartt's and Dickies. 

I like the Dickie's double knee long pants in Khaki in the winter, plenty of crotch indeed and perfect for masonry work. Summer, I'm usually hanging out in Dickies loose fit 15" inseam shorts which go slightly below the knee. Those damn shorts are comfy when you break them in.

Carhartts are perfect for demo work and working out in the brush. Very abrasion resistant but slightly uncomfortable for me. My Duluth's I almost want to save as dress pants, those are the most comfy of all :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Pretty normal for guys to wear shorts, T-shirts & a variety of foot wear on residential & small/light commercial.
> 
> Many hard hat jobs guys are wearing shorts. Just depends on the GC's and Super's way of doing things.
> 
> Large commercial it's boots, pants, shirt, vest & hard hat...:thumbsup:


Safety won't let you walk on a commercial job here without long pants, green triangle boots and hardhat. For some reason eye protection is never enforced yet we are suppose to wear it.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

My kid bought me a coat two years ago never wore it.

Wore them as a kid but don't feel the product is worth the extra money 

I got Schmidt from the tractor supply and is just as good!!!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Thats all I been buying is Carhartt... Good quality work clothes and you can't take that away from them :thumbsup:


----------



## Hand Drive (Sep 6, 2011)

superseal said:


> I got plenty of Duluth's, Carhartt's and Dickies.
> 
> I like the Dickie's double knee long pants in Khaki in the winter, plenty of crotch indeed and perfect for masonry work. Summer, I'm usually hanging out in Dickies loose fit 15" inseam shorts which go slightly below the knee. Those damn shorts are comfy when you break them in.
> 
> Carhartts are perfect for demo work and working out in the brush. Very abrasion resistant but slightly uncomfortable for me. My Duluth's I almost want to save as dress pants, those are the most comfy of all :thumbsup:


I've got an idea. Why not put the ladder in the gutter and get up on it? Am I missing something in the pic,whats keeping you up there?


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Hand Drive said:


> I've got an idea. Why not put the ladder in the gutter and get up on it? Am I missing something in the pic,whats keeping you up there?


 It's probably a hook ladder hanging from the ridge.
Stephen


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

griz said:


> Pretty normal for guys to wear shorts, T-shirts & a variety of foot wear on residential & small/light commercial.
> 
> Many hard hat jobs guys are wearing shorts. Just depends on the GC's and Super's way of doing things.
> 
> Large commercial it's boots, pants, shirt, vest & hard hat...:thumbsup:


add to that ear protection, safety glasses, steel toes, getting ridiculous here....heard they are going the route of mandatory long sleeves as well...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the price and fit of Dickie pants but the front pockets are just too damn tight. I always have keys and a mp3 player in my pockets and it hurts when i crouch.


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I've been wearing Carhartt double front canvas dungarees and overalls for years. Durable and well worth the money IMHO. They fit and feel great to me.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> It's probably a hook ladder hanging from the ridge.
> Stephen


I hope so, I'm like hand drive- looks scary to me.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I buy a lot of Carhartt and Dakota stuff. It's heavy but being that it gets frostbite cold here I've grown accustomed to wearing them. Between Carhartt and Milwaukee I spend way too much money.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

mudpad said:


> I hope so, I'm like hand drive- looks scary to me.


 I really didn't even notice it until Hand Drive pointed it out. I am on and off hook ladders all day long so it just looked normal to me.

If you want some scary pictures I can hunt around here and get you some
Stephen


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Stephen H said:


> I really didn't even notice it until Hand Drive pointed it out. I am on and off hook ladders all day long so it just looked normal to me.
> 
> If you want some scary pictures I can hunt around here and get you some
> Stephen


Oh yeah, I got plenty myself. :laughing:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Like many others, the pants dont seem to fit me very well. They want to keep riding down, but that could just be my fat ass. 

The sweatshirts I love. Its all I wear during the winter doing masonry or hauling wood, ice fishing, you name it. They are thick and warm.(Thats what she said) I've been wearing their sweatshirts for many years, and I put them through a lot of abuse. I will get about 3 years out of a $60-70 sweatshirt, but I generally wear it everyday as my coat at work.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

6stringmason said:


> Like many others, the pants dont seem to fit me very well. They want to keep riding down, but that could just be my fat ass.
> 
> The sweatshirts I love. Its all I wear during the winter doing masonry or hauling wood, ice fishing, you name it. They are thick and warm.(Thats what she said) I've been wearing their sweatshirts for many years, and I put them through a lot of abuse. I will get about 3 years out of a $60-70 sweatshirt, but I generally wear it everyday as my coat at work.


With all the Carhartt talk, I just blew $300 on it from Amazone :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ended up getting a coat. It feels stiff, I hope that it will get broken in. The thing sure is warm though.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Ended up getting a coat. It feels stiff, I hope that it will get broken in. The thing sure is warm though.


I got one of them, after a few washes it will soften up...They all like that, feels like you are wearing heavy canvas :laughing: no wonder you cannot kill anything they make :thumbsup: 

I just ordered another medium weight jacket with thermal lining J131, they're nice to move around when working and having the tool belt on. I had one and was going down the basement stairs and caught a nail and there goes $70


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

got a few pair of dungaree pants on clearence at dicks sporting for $15 each, so yeah I like em at that price.

have a pair of $40 kmart insulated bibs that GF ran through the dryer and ruined the zippers up the outer leg seams spent $15 at a craft store for brass snaps and pliers and fixed em, GF felt bad and got me a pair of the carhart sandstone duck quilted bibs, they're no different than the kmart ones other than the 300% price, I hate the suspender clasps on them


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Five or so years ago I was at a fall horse auction. There was a vendor selling knock off bibs,coats etc. just like Carhartt. He even had matching Carhartt clothes for you to compare,rivets,zippers,fabric,etc.his price was half Carhartt. I bit on the offering,bibs,chore coat ,jump suites,the whole nine yards. Clothes lasted forever,my only regret,never got his card.

Carhartts are good no doubt however,they are pricey, good knock offs are out there,trouble is,finding them.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have worn the insulated bibs for several years now. About 3 years ago, my brother bought me a pair of uninsulated bibs for my B day. I thought I would never wear them. They are great for just throwing over clothes when you need to go do something out in the garage, or you can wear them to muddy jobsites. I wear them more than the insulated ones probably.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Not carhatts but I have a couple pairs of Key coveralls that I wear when working on machinery or a vehicle. I even found a hat that matches to wear too.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not carhatts but I have a couple pairs of Key coveralls that I wear when working on machinery or a vehicle. I even found a hat that matches to wear too.


It's all about looking good!:laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Hand Drive said:


> I've got an idea. Why not put the ladder in the gutter and get up on it? Am I missing something in the pic,whats keeping you up there?


If you think that's scary...stick around awhile, you'll get an eye full :whistling

Truth is, everything I do is safe...Fred Dibnah even said so!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R3-YwDZrzg

And yes, you are missing the ridge hook...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Ended up getting a coat. It feels stiff, I hope that it will get broken in. The thing sure is warm though.


I have a coat and it's a terrible fit, they are made for girly men. The cut it way too tight around the shoulders and puts pressure on the back of my neck.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> I have a coat and it's a terrible fit, they are made for girly men. The cut it way too tight around the shoulders and puts pressure on the back of my neck.


Fat guy in a little coat...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> Fat guy in a little coat...


An American company should be able to made a coat to cover a guy that weighs 235.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Well 1300$ of carhartt gear later. Ordered all the guys some Christmas stuff. Everyone bought a couple items on top of that. Bulk discount sure helps


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i cant stand the work pants.. they dont fit me right around my hips.. the double knee makes it harder for me to move around.. i prefer the denim overalls. i buy them a size larger so i can wear sweatpants in the winter under em to stay warm

the jackets are too stiff in the shoulders as well so i wear the thermal hoodies


----------

